# Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch



## ron (13. Feb. 2010)

N'Abend,

ich habe mitgekriegt, dass ihr im Süden einen ungewöhnlich kalten Winter hattet. Hier war der Winter eigentlich durchschnittlich. Eine kalte Periode nach Neujahr mit Temperaturen von teilweise unterhalb der -30 Marke. Und etwa einen Meter Schnee. Was wir allerdings nicht hatten bis jetzt war eine mildere Fase. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, wann die Minustemperaturen eingesetzt haben, aber in der zweiten Hälfte von Oktober hatten wir Frost im Boden und auf alle Fälle seit November ist der Thermometer nicht mehr über 0 gewesen.

Im Gegensatz zu Elfriede (und teilweise auch andere natürlich), versuchen wir die Sonnenwärme optimal aus zu nutzen. Als wir uns entschieden eine Stutzmauer am Teich zu bauen, sollte die gleich mehrere Funktionen erfüllen.
Hier verwirklichten wir ein Permakultur Prinzip: ein Element - mehrere Funktionen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permakultur)

Sie sollte die Böschung abstützen, die Sonnenenergi ausnützen, ein Versteck für Kleingetier sein und ideale Bedingungen für Pflanzen der Trockenmauer abgeben. Im Laufe des Frühjahrs soll vor der Mauer eine Terrasse entstehen, die sich teilweise übers Wasser erstreckt. (Ich kann mir die Liege und das kalte Pils schon vorstellen )

Ich war dann doch überrascht, als ich heute aufs Thermometer sah  (Dabei hatten wir heute Morgen -14)

 

 

 

Es lebe das erste Grün!



LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Ron,

mit Interesse habe ich von Deiner Beschäftigung mit den Prinzipien der Perma-Kultur gelesen, mich fasziniert sie nämlich auch. Hier in Osttirol, nur etwa 6 km von meinem Haus entfernt, lebt und arbeitet nämlich einen echter Perma-Bauer in steilem Gelände. Sepp und Margit Brunner haben ihre Landwirtschaft schon vor Jahren auf Permakultur umgestellt und ihre Erfahrungen in einem Buch veröffentlicht, das auch im Literatur-Verzeichnis Deines Wikpedia-Link zu finden ist. Leider lassen sich die vielen praktischen Ratschläge bei mir auf Paros nicht verwirklichen, - zu viel Sonne - zu wenig Wasser. Selbst mit dem Nachbau seiner Regenwurmfarm war ich nicht sehr erfolgreich.

Wieviel von den Prinzipien der Permakultur kannst Du so hoch im Norden denn wirklich umsetzen?

MIt lieben Grüßen (noch aus Österreich)
Elfriede


----------



## ron (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Tja Elfriede,

wie viel habe ich umgesetzt  Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen Off-topic. Ich habe im Vorstand vom Norwegischen PK Verein gesessen und den Grundkurs gemacht. Das Haus haben wir nach den Prinzipien errichtet.

Ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Fach-Beitrag. Da werde ich ein bisschen darauf eingehen. Aber der Teich ist ein wichtiges Element. Aber es gibt hier ein Östereicher der hier in der Nähe __ Wein anbaut. 

Vielleicht können wir einen Permakultur-thread aufmachen? 



LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Ron,

es stimmt, meine Frage war in diesem Thread Off-topic, die zwei weiteren wohl auch:  Für wen ist Dein entstehender Fachbeitrag bestimmt? Wird man ihn auch hier im Forum lesen können?

Zu einem Permakultur-thread könnte ich selbst zwar nichts beitragen, denn noch habe ich wenig Ahnung davon, aber ich könnte daraus lernen, wie andere, interessierte  Forumsmitglieder auch, besonders, da der Teich ein wichtiges Element darstellt. Vielleicht melden sich auch einige erfahrene Anwender, um eine Diskussion in Gang zu bringen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## ron (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es in euren Gärten aus 2010*

Hallo Elfriede,

der Fachbeitrag ist fürs Forum gedacht. Braucht aber noch ein bisschen.

LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Sehr erfreulich, Ron, 

macht ja nichts, dass es noch etwas länger dauern wird, wenn man dafür dann eine Diskussionsgrundlage zur Verfügung haben wird.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## ron (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Elfriede,

das was ich schon mal vorweg nehmen kann, ist die Funktion vom Teich im Bezug auf das Mikroklima. Sowohl als Wärmespeicher, aber auch durch die Ausnutzung von der Spiegelung der Sonnenwärme, verbessern wir die Wachstumsbedingungen im Garten.

Der Garten liegt östlich und nördlich vom Teich, damit wir diese Wärme ausnutzen können.

Die Grundidee von Permakultur ist Prinzipien, die es in der Natur gibt, soweit wie es geht zu kopieren. Und da ist ein wichtiges Prinzip, dass ein System, Biotop, oder wie du es auch definierst, stärker wird je mehr Verbindungen es innerhalb dieses System gibt. Je mehr Verbindungen, je engmaschiger ist die Vernetzung. Wenn dann eine Bedingung verändert, wird das Gesamtsystem nicht so leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht. Gleichzeitig werden die Ressoursen optimal ausgenutzt.

Hört sich fürchtelich theoretisch an, aber wie gesagt, ich bin zu Gange.

LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Ron,

danke für Deine ersten Erklärungen zur Bedeutung von Teichen in der Permakultur. Wenn man sich dazu das Video unserer Bauersleute Sepp und Margit Brunner anschaut, weicht die Theorie der praktikablen Anwendung der Permakultur  www.permakulturwerkstatt.net/ .

Wer sich das Video anschaut, kann sich gleichzeitig ein Bild von der Gegend machen, in der ich wohne, wenn ich mich nicht auf der Insel Paros aufhalte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## axel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Elfriede

Das ist ja ein schönes Video ! 
Da hast Du es aber schön auf Paros 
Ich hab da ja schon viel von Permakultur in meinem Garten umgesetzt ohne es zu wissen 
Mit meinen vielen Blumen Sträuchern Teich und Versteckmöglichkeiten für kleine Lebewesen . Nur das Gemüse hab ich bis jetzt auf ner extra Ackerfläche angebaut .
Na dann schaun wir mal .  Die ersten Pflänzchen sind schon in den Töpfen zu sehn .
Also die Weltbevölkerung kann man sicher damit nicht ernähren . Aber wenn viele die ein Garten haben Permakultur betreiben dann sichert es Lebensräume für die Artenvielfalt der Tiere .

lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Axel, Du hast sicher recht, das es Elfriede sehr schön auf Paros hat, das Video ist aber aus der Gegend wo Sie sich aufhält, wenn Sie *nicht* auf Paros ist. Also in Tirol. Nur damit jetzt hier keiner denkt auf Paros würde es so üppig grünen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Liebe Elfriede

Danke für dieses Video ... es war sehr aufschlußreich 

Beim Betrachten des Videos habe ich sehr große Übereinstimmung mit meinem Gartenleben entdecken können .... bin wohl auch praktizierender Perma-Gartler ohne es gewußt zu haben ....
Bis auf den Teich .... aber der wird ja hoffentlich heuer fertig :beten

Meine Maxime war und ist immer diese ...

Die Natur, Natur sein lassen und nicht in den Zwang der stilistisch wohlgepflegten Gärten zu verfallen. Bei mir haben "Wildkräuter" (Unkräuter) auch seine Berechtigung, so wie auch bei Sepp ... sie gehören auch zum "Ganzen" 

Was mir allerdings nicht ganz am Sepp einleuchtet ... warum deckt er mit Heu den Boden ab ... ist für mich ein Schritt wider der Natur .... es legt ja auch in einem Urwald niemand Heu auf .... das übernehmen die Blätter der Bäume, verrottende Gräser und Stauden .... also so recht kann ich dies nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich denke es geht schon auch bei den beiden um Ertragsoptimierung ...
Leben die beiden von den "ab Hof" Produkten ... meine jetzt Finanziell 

Hast du Kontakt zu Sepp & Margit


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Servus

Sepp Holzer ... auch ein Perma-Urgestein Wenn Ihr den Link offen habt, Rechts gibt es dann noch mehr Videos über die Permakultur ....
Und seine Homepage

Beim stöbern auf seiner Seite bin ich über Johann Grander gestolpert ....
Unser Wasser-Urgestein ....


----------



## axel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Helmut

Das macht der Sepp das die kleinen Lebewesen Schatten an der Bodenoberfläche haben.
Er meint sie würden Schatten benötigen . 
Auf jedenfall vermindert es die Austrocknung des Bodens . 
Ich denk die Wildkräuter ( Unkräuter )  zwischen seinen Pflanzen haben dann auch keine Chance sich zu entwickeln .
Er zieht ja seine Pflanzen in Töpfen vor, so das sie nicht an Ort und Stelle keimen müssen.
Ein spannendes Zhema wär für mich was für Pflanzensorten zusammen gute Gemeinschaften bilden . Ich wollt schon fast zu einem Lehrgang zu dem Thema nach Berlin . Das hätte mich aber 200 € gekostet und ne Übernachtung . Darum hab ichs erst mal sein lassen .

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Servus Axel

Ist schon klar und hat er ja im Video so beschrieben .... aber tun dies nicht Laub und Verwelkendes genauso .... auch ist mir klar das er Ertrag braucht ...

Aber für mich ist das nix anderes als ertragsoptimierter Anbau ...

OK ... er ist Bauer und lebt davon im Gegensatz zu uns Gartlern ... wir könnten den Perma-Gedanken bis zum Ende durchspielen ... und der ist nunmal, zumindest aus meiner Sicht ..... Natur, Natur belassen ... ohne Eingriff ... ok, falls etwas anderes erdrückt/verdrängt werden würde, dann halt sanft eingreifen, aber wiederum mit Augenmaß.

Vom Prinzip her ist die Permakultur nix anderes als "mit der Natur im Einklang stehen" ...

Die Natur macht keine Fehler ... es wächst eine Pflanze nur dort wo auch die für sie notwendigen Gegebenheiten vorhanden sind. Die eine stärker, die andere schwächer.
Der Mensch/Gartler greift meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr in dieses Spiel ein ...
Das fängt schon bei der Neuanlage eines Garten an. Es muß unbedingt eine Thujenhecke sein, statt einer schönen Mischung "heimischer" Blühsträucher. Diese würden statt den Thujen vielen Insekten, Vogerln Schutz/Nahrung bieten und sehen auch noch sehr hübsch aus. Auch bildet sich in so einer Hecke ein Mikroklima das auch uns wieder (Wohlfühl) zu gute kommt.
Auch ein Rasen darf in so einem Garten nicht fehlen .... Schlimm die pure Monokultur.

Ich würde statt dessen Beete mit Stauden, __ Zwiebelpflanzen, Gräser etc. anpflanzen, durch Wegerln gestaltet und natürlich einen Teich, egal welchen, einrichten ... und schon haben wir einen Naturgarten ... den Permagarten.

Und nein, ich bin kein Gärtner ....

War jetzt nur ein abriss meiner Gedanken ... da wäre sehr viel machbar ...


----------



## axel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Helmut

Ich denk viele legen sich das mit dem Rasen und der Tuja Hecke aus Zeitgründen an ,
Sie haben noch viele andere Hobbys wenn sie mal Freizeit haben .
Auch um auf den Rasenflächen spielen zu können . 
An den Rändern stehen bei vielen ja auch Blumenstauden .
Mann muß schon ein bischen mehr Freizeit bei dem investieren , für das wie wir es haben .
Und vor allem auch Gedanken darüber machen .
Wir können nur hoffen andere anzustecken . Hier gibts ja immer mal den Tag der offenen Gärten . Da ist schon immer viel Interesse.  Aber einen perfekten Permakulturgarten hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen . Da müsste man wohl schon beim Hausbau damit anfangen .
Na ja er versucht von seiner Permakultur zu leben . Nur der Natur freien Lauf lassen kann ich mir hier auch nicht vorstellen . Das würde total Öde aussehen auf dem Kieshaufen wo ich wohne . 

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Servus Axel



> Hier gibts ja immer mal den Tag der offenen Gärten . Da ist schon immer viel Interesse.


Bei uns auch ... 

War aber erst bei einem einzigen  und der war wunderschön ... leider habe ich keine Fotos gemacht bzw. wegen der Privatsphäre davon Abstand genommen.

Um nochmals auf die Thujenhecke zurückzukommen ...

Ich finde gerade die Thujenhecke nimmt mehr Zeit in Anspruch als eine Blühhecke.
Eine Blühhecke braucht so gut wie keine Pflege, während die Thujenhecke zumindest einmal im Jahr beschnitten werden sollte.
Einziger Nachteil der Blühhecke ist, im Winter wird sie kahl und man kann den Garten einsehen. Beim Rasen sieht es ähnlich aus .... Stauden sind pflegeleichter


----------



## axel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Helmut 

Du hast Recht  
Das Rasen und Tuja auch viel Arbeit machen .Die brauchen sogar mehr Wasser .
Das wissen aber die anderen nicht, das man mit mehrjährigen Stauden und Sträuchern auch nicht viel Arbeit hat .  Also weitersagen 
Das mit dem Kahl aussehen ist wohl war . Viele haben ja die Tuja als Sichtschutz.
Aber im Sommer ist bei mir auch alles fast Sicht dicht mit Sträuchern Blumen und Gräsern  
Und wer vorm Garten steht soll auch mal neugierig gucken können 
Es soll vorkommen das mal Spaziergänger vorbei gehen und sagen , oh das sieht aber schön aus  Wer spazieren geht möchte ja nicht bloß Tuja Hecken und Bretterwände sehen.

lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo zusammen,

leider hatte ich heute nicht früher Zeit mich zu melden.

@axel, 
inzwischen hat Dich Wuzzel ja schon darüber aufgeklärt, dass das Video aus Tirol stammt, wo ich nur die Winter verbringe. 

@ Helmut, 
zu Deinen Fragen: Ich kenne Sepp und Margit Brunner auch  nicht persönlich sondern bin in Wikipedia auf ihr Buch in der Literaturliste gestoßen und dadurch auf ihre Homepage. Ihren Hof kenne ich auch nur durch das Video, obwohl er sich ganz in meiner Nähe befindet, was mir aber wenig nützt, da die Brunners im Winter erstens keine Besucher empfangen und zweitens in der kalten Jahreszeit außer Schnee wohl nicht viel zu sehen wäre.

In der Homepage habe ich gelesen, dass es keinen Ab-Hof-Verkauf bei den Brunners gibt, aber sie können sich selbst und ihre Seminargäste als Permakultur-Bauern ernähren.

Was es mit dem Heu auf sich hat, da liegt axel wohl richtig, außerdem muss das anfallende Heu auch einer Verwendung zugeführt werden,  zwei Kühe reichen dafür sicher nicht aus. Das Heu erleichtert natürlich auch die Pflegearbeiten, wie ich mir vorstellen kann und schützt die terassierten Gemüsebeete vor starker Austrocknung.

Leider liegt das Buch von Sepp Brunner bei mir auf Paros, so dass ich die Details über seine Heu-Anbaumethode nicht nachlesen und genauer darüber berichten kann. 

Ich bin schon sehr neugierig auf Rons Fachbeitrag und hoffe, dass er vielen Gartenbesitzern neue, gangbare  Wege aufzeigen wird,- zum eigenen Wohl und dem Wohl der Natur.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Servus Elfriede

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführung 

Schade das du die Brunner`s nicht persönlich kennst ... da hätten wir ja dann Infos von der Quelle gehabt, so zu sagen.

Und ja, freue mich auch schon auf Ron`s Fachbeitrag


----------



## ron (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Ui,

jetzt bekomme ich hier Leistungsdruck :shock.

Es war unheimlich schön das Video an zu gucken. Sogar beim ihm den Teich zu sehen, mit der Terrasse und der Natursteinmauer. Exakt wie wir dabei sind es uns zu erschaffen.

Bücher vom Sepp Holzer haben wir auch, aber ich weiss, dass der Kerl etwas umstritten ist.

Dem Brunner habe ich wenig hinzu zu fügen. Vielleicht mal abgesehen etwas grundsätzliches über Permakultur-ethik.

1. Fürsorge für die Natur
2. Fürsorge für andere Menschen
3. Gerechte Verteilung von Energie, Grundstoffe und Wissen

Aber ich nehme das Ganze als eine Stimulanz den Beitrag noch mal zu bearbeiten. (Etwas hast du Helmut schon gelesen)



LG

Ron


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe mir das Video des Herrn Holzer mal angesehen. Einige Sachen leuchten ja ein, nur wenn jeder "Bauer" seine 100 ha nicht mehr bewirtschaftet, sondern nur noch soviel, dass er mit Permakultur für sich und seine Familie sorgt, dann sind wir um hunderte Jahre zurück.

Wie sollen  die "Städter" (dazu zähle ich fast alle von uns - Einige wenige, die sich wirklich gut aus dem eigenen Garten ernähren können mal außen vor) dann satt werden? 3 Zimmer Wohnung, Küche, Bad... und das zu hunderten in den Wohnsilos und Altstädten der Großstädte. 
Schrebergärten sind erstens vermutlich zu klein für solche Ideen und zweitens in vielen Gegenden kaum zu bekommen. 
Es kann also gar nicht jeder dieser Idee nachgehen. 

Was die Landwirtschaft an geht, so wird diese hier immer mehr intensiviert.
Wir überlegen dieses Jahr ernsthaft, erstmals die Zuckerrüben zu bewässern. Ebenso die Zwiebeln (zum zweiten Mal überhaupt - 2003 war es bitter nötig, da viel zu trocken), obwohl die Bewässerung einer der größten Kostenfaktoren in der LW ist. Bei den Zwiebeln ist der höchste, unveränderliche Kostenfaktor übrigens die Lagerung. :shock
Seit der Finanzkrise sind die Preise vieler Erzeugnisse im Keller. Dabei geht man doch davon aus, dass die Leute IMMER essen. Ok, völlig anderes Thema. 
Stoffkreisläufe hat man auch in der LW. Leider sind sie durch die Abfuhr und den Verkauf des Erntegutes nicht geschlossen. Dafür müßte man dann soweit gehen und die menschlichen Exkremente wieder auf den Felder verteilen... stellt Euch mal den Aufstand mancher Verpächter vor, wenn wir beispielsweise Klärschlamm auf den Feldern ausbringen wollten. 
Dabei gibt es auch diesen schon mit Zertifikaten usw.
Aber selbst gegen Gülle wird hier mittlerweile vom BUND protestiert. Ich bin gespannt, wann wir Ärger mit dem Hühnermist bekommen, sofern er nach diesem Frühjahr überhaupt noch zur Verfügung steht. Die Ausbringung ist nun mal mit Geruch verbunden. Dafür ist es kein "Kunstdünger".


----------



## ron (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Guten Morgen,

da schneidest du eine Diskussion an Annett, die unter Permakultur-fans ziemlich bekannt ist. Das was in dem Film gezeigt wird, ist natürlich nicht die ganze Wahrheit und es richtig so etwas auch kritisch zu sehen. Aber das gilt auch für konventionellen Landwirtschaft. 

Aber in deinem Tonfall höre ich auch eine gewisse Bitterkeit im Bezug auf das Verhältnis zwischen Erzeuger und Verbraucher.  Auf der einen Seite muss eine Änderung her im Bezug auf die Wertschätzung der Arbeit der Landwirte. Unser Essen ist einfach viel zu billig.

Auf der anderen Seite muss auch eine Änderung her im Verhältnis zwischen Landwirtschaft und Gesellschaft/Natur. Die moderne Landwirtschaft ist eine der grösste Klimagassproduzenten, eine der grössten Energieverbraucher und eine der wichtigsten Verursacher vom Rückgang der Artenvielfalt.
Aber es gibt spannende Versuche mit sog. Anteilslandwirtschaft. (Community Supportet Agriculture). Hier gehen Produzenten und Verbraucher zusammen und umgehen so die unglückliche Kette von Gross- und Detailhandel, wo nur noch die Kostenrechnung steuernd ist. Am Anfang der Saison erstellt man zusammen ein Anbauplan und die Verbraucher bezahlen im voraus. So wird das Risiko auf vielen Köpfe verteilt. Die Verbraucher bezahlen ungefähr den gleichen Preis wie im Laden, wodurch der Landwirt seine Einkünfte verbessern kann. Dafür hat der Verbraucher das Recht dem Landwirt über die Schulter zu schauen. Dieses schafft wiederum persönliche Beziehungen, was der Qualität vom Ganzen zu Gute kommt. Nicht selten entscheiden die Verbraucher freiwillig mehr für die Produkte zu bezahlen, weil die es plötzlich als peinlich empfinden, wie wenig der Bauer eigentlich verdient. Der Bauer braucht auch keine Kreditte auf zu nehmen am Anfang der Saison und kann vielleicht dem kommenden Jahr etwas entspannter angehen.

Aber diese ganze Zusammenhänge hier auf zu rollen, passt schlecht zu einem Gartenteichforum meine ich.

Es gibt aber auch Permakultur-projekte, die in einem viel grösseren Masstab gedacht sind, wie der herrlich romantisch dargestellte Hof von den Brunners. Aber so sind eben auch Medien. Ein Permakultur Gedanke ist zum Beispiel, dass man die Scheune so baut, dass eben Platz ist für eine Solaranlage. Schöne Sachen sind auch Wiederaufforstungsprojekte, z.B. auf den Kanaren oder Sinaï.

UN's Hochkommissar für Flüchtlinge hat gemeint, dass alle humanitäre Aktionen mit dem Permakultur Gedanke im Hinterkopf durchgeführt werden sollen.

Letztendlich geht es om optimale Ausnutzung von allen Ressursen, durch sorgfältige Planung. Aber auch hier gibt es keine "gratis Lunsch". 
Häufig geht es eben auch darum zu entscheiden Ausgangspunkt im Eksistierenden zu nehmen, statt von vorne herein schon eine Vorstellung im Kopf zu haben und dann zu merken, was dafür alles angeschafft werden muss. Dieses ist aber eine Denkrichtung, die in unserer Verbrauchsgesellschaft nicht gerade als cool gilt. 

Gestern Abend habe ich einen Fachbeitrag geschrieben im Bezug auf Permakultur und unserem Haus. Heute geht es weiter mit Permakultur und Gartenteich. 

Das Ganze ist aber als Denkansatz gedacht. Ich bin kein Missionar 



LG

Ron


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Ron,

das hier: 





> Am Anfang der Saison erstellt man zusammen ein Anbauplan...


 nannte man vor 20 Jahren schlicht Planwirtschaft und wollte doch keiner mehr haben.   Mitlerweile sind wir aber wieder da, nur nennt man es anders und es gibt keine garantierten Preise mehr. 

Und was den Verbraucher angeht - wenn denn genug so denken würden, die Zusammenhänge begreifen würden... dann würde nicht doch ein Großteil immer wieder zum Discounter rennen. 

Aber du hast Recht - das Thema ist Permakultur und nicht Ackerbau allgemein.


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Ron.

Interessant ist die Idee der Vorvermarktung, welche ich nicht als Planwirtschaft bezeichnen möchte. Die früheren Pläne wurden ja von ganz oben (an der Realität oft meilenweit vorbei) verordnet, während sich bei Deinem Beispiel Verbraucher und Produzent zu einem Vertrag entschließen.
Vorverträge sind seit Jahren in der LW Normalität. Im Jahr 2008 durften wir jedoch lernen, dass sich der Handel/Aufkäufer gern zu seinen Gunsten bei fallenden Preisen aus solch einem Vertrag verabschiedet. Das gewünschte Getreide war im freien Kreislauf wesentlich günstiger als im Vorvertrag. Man könnte meinen, dass dies nicht zulässig ist. Ist es wahrs. auch nicht - nur wenn man dann klagt, wer soll einem die nächsten Ernten abkaufen? 
Transport kostet viel Geld... 

Ich wollte das Thema Permakultur durch meinen Einwurf zur LW nicht abwürgen.
Es ging mir nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass wir m.M.n. damit nicht alle menschlichen Bewohner dieses Planten mit den heutigen/steigenden Verbräuchen satt bekommen. Oder möchte jemand die letzten Ecken unseres Planeten auch noch landwirtschaftlich (permakulturmäßig) nutzen und die Ernte dann per Schiff in die europäischen oder asiatischen Ballungszentren transportieren? China kaufte und kauft beispielsweise weltweit Land auf um darauf __ Reis anzubauen.... 

Weiter möchte ich das Thema jetzt nicht vertiefen, da es der ursprünglichen Diskussion und dem Erfahrungsaustausch eher abträglich ist.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Annett und @all

ich finde es gut, hier im Forum auch einmal über die Probleme der Bauern zu lesen, wenn auch der überwiegende Teil der User sich wohl eher nur für  schöne Teiche und schmucke Gärten interessieren mag, teilweise vielleicht mit zunehmender Aufmerksamkeit für die Natur und ihre Kreisläufe, was auch  dieser Thread zur Permakultur deutlich macht. 

Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr gut, auch wenn ich selbst noch meilenweit davon entfernt bin, der Natur in meinem Garten ihren "Willen" zu lassen und die  "permakulturelle Unordnung"  in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich denke, ich stehe  mit diesem notwendigen Umdenkungsprozess nicht alleine da, aber  ich hoffe, dass es mir und vielen anderen Permakultur-Interessierten gelingen wird, der Natur wieder ein Stück näher zu kommen, indem wir sie in unsere Gärten zurückholen und von ihr lernen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## ron (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo,

hier schon mal eine Permakultur-Kostsprobe.  
Das Bild ist vor ein paar Jahren im Frühling aufgenommen. Die Lufttemperatur betrug etwa 8 Grad. (Im Schatten). Der Temperaturunterschied zwischen zwei Stellen, beide in der vollen Sonne und nur anderthalb Meter auseinander, betrug etwa 18 Grad. Auch bei Windstille kann es über dem Boden kalte Luftströmungen geben, die von weiter oberhalb kommen. (Kalte Luft sackt runter). Hinter dem Zaun (aus Abfallzweigen hergestellt) haben wir den anfallenden Kaninchenmist hingekippt. Bei jedem Regenschauer fliesst Düngerwasser zum __ Holunder. Der ist jetzt etwa 2 m. hoch. (Normalerweise wächst der Holunder in Norwegen an der Küste). Die Beeren werden allerdings nicht reif, aber die Blüten sind gut zu gebrauchen für Tee  oder Holundersekt. 2


 

 

 

@ Elfriede: 





> "permakulturelle Unordnung"


 Permakultur ist planen und strukturieren. 





LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Ron,

danke für Dein beeindruckendes Beispiel angewandter Permakultur. Sicher erfordert das Auffinden der Stellen, wo Du Hand (bzw. Schutzzäune) anlegst, viel und genaue Beobachtung, wie ich mir vorstellen kann. Spielt das Thermometer dabei auch schon im Vorfeld eine Rolle?

Ron, ich habe schon vermutet, dass mein Scherz mit der "permakulturellen Unordnung" nicht so passend war, aber es ist mir keine treffendere Formulierung eingefallen, womit ich  das Gefühl eines stolzen Gartenbesitzers beim Anblick eines durchwachsenen Reisighaufens auf seiner makellosen Rasenfläche hätte  beschreiben können. Obwohl ich nicht dieser Fraktion angehöre, ich hatte  niemals einen "nur" dekorativen Schmuckgarten, so bin ich doch selbst auch (noch) nicht völlig frei von einem gewissen Hang zu einem weniger natürlichen, anerzogenen Ordnungssinn. 

Ich freue mich schon auf Deine weiteren, lehrreichen Erfahrungen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## ron (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Liebe Elfriede,

ich habe mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt. Keine Sorge. 

Permakultur braucht Zeit: beobachten, planen, durchführen, beobachten, rückkoppeln, justieren, usw. Aber wie so ein PK "Guru" mal gesagt hat: Permaculture is just common sense...which isn't common anymore. Vieles kann man in der Landschaft ablesen und unsere Vorfahren betrieben häufig PK ohne dass es so genannt wurde. Die waren einfach gezwungen erfindungsreich zu sein. So sind hier die früher die Höfe am Hang gebaut worden. Im Winter sackt die kalte Luft ins Tal und weiter oben sind die Winde wieder kälter. Die fanden an Hand der Vegetation genau die richtige Stellen.

Gleichzeitig soll man von PK auch nicht alles erwarten.



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*



ron schrieb:


> Küste). Die Beeren werden allerdings nicht reif, aber die Blüten sind gut zu gebrauchen für Tee  oder Holundersekt. 2



 ...und Holunderblütensirup, aus dem man einen ganz leckeren Likör   und auch Gelee machen kann oder man kann sie auch in Teig ausbacken hmmmm


----------



## ron (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Permakultur - Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo Christine,

gäbe es da Rezepte ? 

Habe jetzt übrigens zwei neue Albums angelegt mit PK Foto's und Bilder vom Hausbau.

Hier das aktuellste Bild.

 



LG

Ron


----------

